# Supersets



## DrNo (Dec 28, 2008)

They're super for a reason and my question is do any of you's have a superset you would like to share...though lame moves shouldnt be posted as they would be lame..

thanks for any response

Emmet Brown aka 'the doc'


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

bench/chins-then dips /rows finished with pullovers and shower--great sesh


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Chest then flys would be a good too mate


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Front squats - leg extension!


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

What exactly are supersets?

Is this when you do a generic workout in a circuit, resting after each circuit?

e.g

deadlift x 5

pull ups x 20

squat x 5

press ups x 20

barbell over row x 5

dips x 20

rest, then repeat.

Cheers dudes


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

A super set is two exercises done one straight after another with no rest. A giant set is 3+ exercises. The line between a giant set & a circuit IMO (we've just thrashed this out at home lol) would be when it includes more that 2 bodyparts.

I love super & giant sets and include them regularly.


----------



## DrNo (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah personally mines benchpress (flat) then seated rows so I can hit my chest and back


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Seated cable pulls / One arm bent over rows...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Straight arm push downs/ deadlifts for back


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Bicep Curls/Tricep Pushdowns (both on cable x-over)

SD


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Chest - incline db press / incline fly

Back - Rack pulls / Pull ups

Legs - Front Squat / Box jumps or backward lunges / BB step ups or Back Squat / RDL

Arms - The gayble superset (cable curls / cable pressdown)

Chest/Back - Gironda Dips / Pendlay rows


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Only one ive ever done is

Skullcrushers to close grip press - with ez bar - for triceps


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I sometimes do the mrs front, back and mouth, does this count

About 10 reps in each:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> I sometimes do the mrs front, back and mouth, does this count
> 
> About 10 reps in each:laugh::laugh:


 And your done??? I prefer much higher reps on that routine:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Con said:


> And your done??? I prefer much higher reps on that routine:lol:


No, I like to finish off with some finger curls


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Only one ive ever done is
> 
> Skullcrushers to close grip press - with ez bar - for triceps


well said mate, great superset that one.

My other favourite is heavy pulldowns superset with lighter straight arm pull downs. Really gets my lats good.

a heavy set of seated incline DB hammer curl superset with close grip BB curl was my special move for BIs but tbh I barely touch them nowdays.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

ghostdog said:


> well said mate, great superset that one.
> 
> My other favourite is heavy pulldowns superset with lighter straight arm pull downs. Really gets my lats good.


That one is a belter!!!! Even I get a pump in me lats with that one lol!


----------



## DrNo (Dec 28, 2008)

Awesome sets been mentioned so far a few I didn't know about so though hopefully good effects shall be felt from these.......


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

GG - try calf raises on the leg press then straight into leg press!

Tri bar pull overs x 1 into close grip press x 2 = 1 rep then continue for 10 reps!


----------



## S_Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

chilisi said:


> i like seated side laterals straight into seated bent over rear laterals...


Give seated laterals - > upright row -> seated shoulder press in front and behind with the bar a go! You'll fookin love the pump you get!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

chilisi said:


> thats just pure evil tan..   :thumb:


And your point is? :whistling:


----------



## DrNo (Dec 28, 2008)

sounds like you've copied my ultimate routine


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> That one is a belter!!!! Even I get a pump in me lats with that one lol!


 lol I knew there'd be fans of it out there somewhere, it's what gave me my first much sought after back pump. Fantastic set. :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

ghostdog said:


> lol I knew there'd be fans of it out there somewhere, it's what gave me my first much sought after back pump. Fantastic set. :thumb:


 :rockon:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

i superset leg extensions with laying leg curl.....


----------



## DrNo (Dec 28, 2008)

One Im giving a go to this week is dips supersetted with bicep curls(dumbell)


----------



## dollysprint (Sep 21, 2008)

seen a lot of supersets on here which do two different muscle groups, lest we forget that a superset is suppost to hit the same muscle group in two different ways, otherwise it isnt a superset, it's the first muscles resting while the others are working!!

dips/curls, leg-ext/leg-curl etc etc are not supersets!

-

bench press/pec deck, good one

dips/close grip ez bar bench press (or even skullcrushers) excellent

leg ext/ leg press niiice


----------



## solomonr (Jan 3, 2009)

dollysprint said:


> seen a lot of supersets on here which do two different muscle groups, lest we forget that a superset is suppost to hit the same muscle group in two different ways, otherwise it isnt a superset, it's the first muscles resting while the others are working!!
> 
> dips/curls, leg-ext/leg-curl etc etc are not supersets!
> 
> ...


Depends if your doing agonistic or antagonistic superset.... ie bicep/bicep or bicep/tricep

the skullcrusher to close grip bench is class, also overhand grip bent over rows with underhand grip is good


----------



## DrNo (Dec 28, 2008)

now you see i hear a superset is supposed to let one group rest while another works like using a a bicep curl followed by a tricep on a cross-trainer, or push ups grouped with body squats as eamples


----------

